
Show HN: SpeakingPuppy – Snapchat-like AR for your dog - throwaway413
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/speakingpuppy/id1405200668?ls=1&mt=8
======
hwoolery
Hey HN, I made this app, let me know if you have any questions! It uses a
TensorFlow/Keras model to detect the dog's facial features, and a custom AR
interface for estimating 3D pose.

~~~
throwaway413
Do you have any plans for a social component to the app i.e. following other
dogs and sharing “stories”/videos?

Great work! My kid is hooked.

~~~
hwoolery
Maybe in the future -- a bigger commitment to create the infrastructure needed
for that. For now, just looking to get feedback and reactions : )

------
creimers
Your app is very impressive from a technological point of view.

However, I would like to point out that while there are ~400 million dogs in
the world, there are only ~200.000 wolves left. Things are getting out of
hand.

~~~
hwoolery
Yes, although wolves are making a comeback in some parts of the world, so
there's something to be optimistic about!

------
hwoolery
Gif of it in action:
[https://twitter.com/i/status/1032148934108409856](https://twitter.com/i/status/1032148934108409856)

